# Doigt invisible qui zoom sur mon iPad



## lepaw (31 Juillet 2014)

Depuis quelques jours dans l application vidéo, un zoom et un dezoom s'opèrent continuellement sans qu'on ne touche à l'écran. J ai d abord pensais à un saleté sur l écran mais non. Après reeboot le problème réapparaît au bout de quelques minutes. 
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce problème?
Merci pour la lecture


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## lineakd (1 Août 2014)

@lepaw, teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent  quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini  par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au  moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home),  jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)


----------



## lepaw (1 Août 2014)

J ai testé aussi et c est d ailleurs le seul moyen que j ai trouve pour que le problème disparaisse le temps d un dessin anime pour le petit. En rentrant je testerai la restauration. Je me suis dit que le problème venait peut de l appli vidéo ou au pire de l écran....


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## lepaw (14 Août 2014)

je up le sujet car je n'ai pas trouvé de solution mais je peux apporter des précisions sur le problème. un doigt invisible appuie constamment sur mon écran à l'emplacement exact du "r" sur le clavier en mode paysage. là je tente une restauration. mais si ça ne fonctionne pas j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu affaire au SAV d'apple et un peu la procédure à utiliser.
merci


----------

